

The Story of How I Grew and Sold a Blog for $20,000 - manuelflara
http://www.manuelflara.com/the-story-of-how-i-grew-and-sold-a-blog-for-20000/

======
manuelflara
Please note that while the blog post is new, this happened a couple of years
ago. I'm open to answering any questions you might have.

